# Big uns!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Had to run up river to a creek with moving water to find some but I’m glad I did. 13 all over 14” and two over 15”. All caught casting jigs. Very light bite, no thumps!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Heck yea those will taste good unless they already have.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice haul


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Making me crave a Lake Talquin trip!!!


----------



## fisherhunter (Feb 2, 2018)

Those are some fatties for sure. Nice job


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Whites and blacks ?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Some studs ! Congrats on the catch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Nice ! Whites and blacks ?




Yes. Yes - I treat all crappie the same. No discrimination here


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I always post the successful trips and never ones like today but in an effort to be transparent: 
FYI. This morning, Up at 5:45. Left dock at 5:50. Traveled 7 miles, fished same area till a thunderstorm drenched me at 10:30. Caught 1.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Anybody crappie fish on Choctawhatchee? Wondering if there are any here


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bamasippi said:


> Anybody crappie fish on Choctawhatchee? Wondering if there are any here




I think so.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> I always post the successful trips and never ones like today but in an effort to be transparent:
> FYI. This morning, Up at 5:45. Left dock at 5:50. Traveled 7 miles, fished same area till a thunderstorm drenched me at 10:30. Caught 1.



I post 'em all....the good and the bad... LOL


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bamasippi said:


> Anybody crappie fish on Choctawhatchee? Wondering if there are any here



Plenty of crappie in the Choctaw. Buddy got a really nice mess about a week ago in the Morrison Springs area using river caught minnows.


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

fishwalton said:


> Bamasippi said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody crappie fish on Choctawhatchee? Wondering if there are any here
> ...


Just use an umbrella net?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bamasippi said:


> Just use an umbrella net?


I think that's what he has. Caught them at the boat landing.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

For a second I thought this post was gonna be a tribute to Al Bundy's favorite magazine! haha. Nice catch of crappies!


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Good uns😂😂!


----------

